# 2010 BMC Team Kit



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

https://www.ciclismoweb.net/images/gennaio/ballan2.JPG

BMC did a great job with the new team kit. It looks great!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

that is pretty rockin


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not bad - you'll spot them in the crowd


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i liked the old kit better...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So I'm sitting next to someone on BMC right now. The white looks a lot better.

I'm joking around with him that he doesn't have team clothing yet because he's obviously not important, heh. His training camp (BMC's) starts in a couple days in California, so he should have it then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I liked the old one, but I like that as well. Generally I like a simple black and white kit but with CTT and Sky around now the red's a good call and more distinctive. 

I'd like to try some of the Hincapie kit sometime.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks good, the old one was a bit classier, but this is one of the nicer kits in the peleton.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole House, sitting next to me at the table after his ride:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll have to tell us all about your trip when you get back, sounds like a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Cole House, sitting next to me at the table after his ride:


Sorry the pic is so big. Straight from my iphone.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I dig it, but, I'm always a fan of the center panel on the shorts being black, for obvious reasons.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

kytyree said:


> You'll have to tell us all about your trip when you get back, sounds like a lot of work but well worth it.


check out the blog in my sig


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> So I'm sitting next to someone on BMC right now. The white looks a lot better.
> 
> I'm joking around with him that he doesn't have team clothing yet because he's obviously not important, heh. His training camp (BMC's) starts in a couple days in California, so he should have it then.



I passed a guy in Pasadena one evening a couple of months ago who was riding easy and looked like he's with BMC. He looked very thin though not particularly young. Everything about his bike and kit looked exactly like team BMC standard issue. 

They have a great look.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like it.

Not innovative design, but nice - Red, Black and White - hard to go wrong with those bike fashion standards.

Thought the white kit was a tad boring - this "pops" more.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*U.S. National*

Hincapie uniform looks very nice. Nice combination for a national champion. I wonder how Evans would look?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Spezzoto said:


> I wonder how Evans would look?


Hard to make that ugly of a dude look any better, regardless of what he is wearing.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

*Found on PezCyclingNews*

White around the short area - bad if someone comes down with Leaky Gas :blush2:


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

thats a great looking US champion team kit. His best looking one by far.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

roadie92 said:


> thats a great looking US champion team kit. His best looking one by far.


Yeah, it's definitely pretty cool looking and will stand out well :thumbsup:


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

*Big George's Bike?*

Seen the photos of George in his new kit training in South Carolina. Does anyone know why his BMC Campy 11 Record equipped bike is fitted with FSA's lowly Gossamer cranks?? Seems so out of place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Got any links to the pics gamara? Could have been an SRM, several of the BMC riders have usually ridden with SRM's in the past on other teams and may be looking for alternative solutions now that they are sponsored by Campy.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Here's the link:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/georges-new-bmc_102325


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

gamara said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/georges-new-bmc_102325


Probably an SRM paired with an FSA gossamer. Terrible crankset, but it's probably all they had lying around for now. I'm sure it'll change soon, it's still only January.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I liked the older kit*

better
I liked the simple white and black with a minimal of red
new one is okay though
I wonder if George'scontract included kitting the team


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sure that was part of the equation for George...BMC is all about the Swiss and Swiss products, so for them to leave Assos is pretty telling in my eyes anyway...

Bill


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The difference between the Assos and Hincapie produced kits is really that regular folks might be able to afford a BMC team jersey now...


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

gamara said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/georges-new-bmc_102325


Really an EC50 stem? Must be a training bike.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> The difference between the Assos and Hincapie produced kits is really that regular folks might be able to afford a BMC team jersey now...


Mayyyyyyyyybe. This college kid sure can't!


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like the white kit better. Maybe the picture's just crappy, but it looks like there are some random dark patches hanging around the jersey, and that black corner popped up by the shoulder looks awkward.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

gamara said:


> Seen the photos of George in his new kit training in South Carolina. Does anyone know why his BMC Campy 11 Record equipped bike is fitted with FSA's lowly Gossamer cranks?? Seems so out of place.



A lot of pros use the Gossamer crank. Fabian races with it. I have heard the claim that it is actually more stiff than the company's higher-end carbon offerings. Most pros care less about how their gear looks and more about what works the best.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

George's is perfect, the standard BMC kit is pretty boring.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

There were so many posts on that link flaming the componentry on George's bike. Ummmm, he's wearing a stars and stripes jersey and (correct me if I'm wrong) he holds the record as the rider that has assisted in more TDF victories than any other rider in history. It is always fun for me to look closely at the machines that the pros are riding in the big races. I can get on RBR and read arguments between people insulting each other's top shelf carbon fiber components and debating the intricacies of which titanium-alloy housing caps provide the greatest "shifting feel" and "responsiveness" or (my favorite) "efficiency" when capped on the boutique housing that goes into the rear derailleur. I can then turn on the TV to watch a grand tour full of national champions and big race winners riding heavy aluminum Gossamer cranks and obsolete 7800 shifters. 

Maybe it just makes me feel better about the EA50 stem on my bike....

OMG! Somebody needs to hurry up and tell George that half of his bike is made out of aluminum! I would really hate for him to suffer the embarrassment of everyone around him thinking he is a noob. 

That is a very, very good looking bike. I've been really wanting a racemaster for a bit now. Income tax return soon! My wife kind of needs some new tires on her car, but........


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've missed the Captain America look on the national champ's jersey. I like it.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> A lot of pros use the Gossamer crank. Fabian races with it. I have heard the claim that it is actually more stiff than the company's higher-end carbon offerings. Most pros care less about how their gear looks and more about what works the best.


Actually most pros don't get to pick there parts. They ride what there given. I'm always surprised to see Pro Tour teams not using top self parts from there sponsors. They are meant to be a testing ground for new stuff and to show off there top self parts and how good they are.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> They are meant to be a testing ground for new stuff and to show off there top self parts and how good they are.




I thought that they are meant to do everything they can possibly do to win races.... I am not a professional racer, so I guess that I can sometimes be ignorant of the reasons that certain things are done. On the other hand, I know that on occasion pros choose not to use what they are given. I have heard some pros make arguments as to why they sometimes choose not to select certain components from the top shelf. I know that Cervelo Test Team was given 7900 shifters last season, but I remember watching Sastre fly up Vesuvius with 7800 shifters in the Giro. He (and other Cervelo riders) argued that the 7800 shifters worked better with the combination of components that they were outfitted with. I imagine Shimano wasn't very happy about this. I know that FSA was not happy when Cancellara chose to put a bottom shelf aluminum Gossamer crank on his bike. However, Cancellara is a large, powerful rider who is more concerned with the overall stiffness of his crankset than the amount of rotating weight, and he has expressed the honest opinion that though it is heavier, the Gossamer crankset is more stiff than the lightweight carbon fiber cranksets that FSA wants him to show off. That is a piece of information that FSA doesn't want a 180 lb (82 kilogram) muscular cyclist (such as myself) that likes to push big gears to know. It is valuable to me though, especially considering that I have decided to upgrade my old 7700 crank and am shopping for a new crankset. If I were a 130 lb pixie my needs would be different. It is worth noting that George Hincapie is the same type of rider. BMC says that their half aluminum racemaster has greater overall stiffness in the bottom bracket than their top-shelf all carbon bike. It sort of makes sense to me, but I guess it is possible that BMC just put him on that setup b/c it is cheaper. That is just hard for me to imagine for such an iconic athlete wearing a stars and stripes jersey. 

My argument is just that the same very top shelf parts are not necessarily always the best choice for every rider and every application, though some people seem to think that they are. 

-Chris-


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> I thought that they are meant to do everything they can possibly do to win races.... I am not a professional racer, so I guess that I can sometimes be ignorant of the reasons that certain things are done. On the other hand, I know that on occasion pros choose not to use what they are given. I have heard some pros make arguments as to why they sometimes choose not to select certain components from the top shelf. I know that Cervelo Test Team was given 7900 shifters last season, but I remember watching Sastre fly up Vesuvius with 7800 shifters in the Giro. He (and other Cervelo riders) argued that the 7800 shifters worked better with the combination of components that they were outfitted with. I imagine Shimano wasn't very happy about this. I know that FSA was not happy when Cancellara chose to put a bottom shelf aluminum Gossamer crank on his bike. However, Cancellara is a large, powerful rider who is more concerned with the overall stiffness of his crankset than the amount of rotating weight, and he has expressed the honest opinion that though it is heavier, the Gossamer crankset is more stiff than the lightweight carbon fiber cranksets that FSA wants him to show off. That is a piece of information that FSA doesn't want a 180 lb (82 kilogram) muscular cyclist (such as myself) that likes to push big gears to know. It is valuable to me though, especially considering that I have decided to upgrade my old 7700 crank and am shopping for a new crankset. If I were a 130 lb pixie my needs would be different. It is worth noting that George Hincapie is the same type of rider. BMC says that their half aluminum racemaster has greater overall stiffness in the bottom bracket than their top-shelf all carbon bike. It sort of makes sense to me, but I guess it is possible that BMC just put him on that setup b/c it is cheaper. That is just hard for me to imagine for such an iconic athlete wearing a stars and stripes jersey.
> 
> My argument is just that the same very top shelf parts are not necessarily always the best choice for every rider and every application, though some people seem to think that they are.
> 
> -Chris-


Some teams like Cervelo will buy parts so they can make choices like that. Lance, Hincapie, and Cancallara are probably good examples of riders who get some say in there equipment. But for the most part they ride what there given. Saddles are about the only thing that riders get to change. Allot of guys will buy what they like and race on it. 
As for there primary job being winning races it is. But the sponsors now want more then that. Sponsors spend allot of money on Pro Tour teams they now want the teams to help them develop better product. I'm not saying that they have to use all carbon parts. I'm just saying that its surprising to see lower end parts on a there bikes. Given what the sponsors spend to put top shelf parts on the bikes for advertising. Some riders will pick parts based on what they feel works best. Others don't get to make choices.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> Some teams like Cervelo will buy parts so they can make choices like that. Lance, Hincapie, and Cancallara are probably good examples of riders who get some say in there equipment. But for the most part they ride what there given. Saddles are about the only thing that riders get to change. Allot of guys will buy what they like and race on it.
> As for there primary job being winning races it is. But the sponsors now want more then that. Sponsors spend allot of money on Pro Tour teams they now want the teams to help them develop better product. I'm not saying that they have to use all carbon parts. I'm just saying that its surprising to see lower end parts on a there bikes. Given what the sponsors spend to put top shelf parts on the bikes for advertising. Some riders will pick parts based on what they feel works best. Others don't get to make choices.


I agree with you. I know the sponsors get upset especially when their star riders refuse to advertise their top shelf product. I think I'm just frustrated with the professional flamers that consider every component that is not a company's most expensive offering to be junk. Attacks on someone of Hincapie's caliber border on humorous. Someone called the Gossamer terrible. Perhaps it is for some applications, but for others it obviously isn't.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> That is a very, very good looking bike. I've been really wanting a racemaster for a bit now. Income tax return soon! My wife kind of needs some new tires on her car, but........


LMAO! Ah, it's the annoying little things like new tires that are always getting in the way of buying a new bike or upgrading the wheels etc.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

roadie92 said:


> https://www.ciclismoweb.net/images/gennaio/ballan2.JPG
> 
> BMC did a great job with the new team kit. It looks great!


I agree, I like it too. And the guys should be easy to pick out in the crowd.  











Patti


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

i saw them out training in thousand oaks area this morning!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Now this is more like what I would expect Big George to be riding.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/pro-bike-george-hincapies-bmc-racemaster-slx01/101813


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

everybody knows that red kit makes you faster.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> Now this is more like what I would expect Big George to be riding.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/pro-bike-george-hincapies-bmc-racemaster-slx01/101813



George kind of looks like Captain America anyway, so this just takes the cake. 

I love it.


----------



## jsmitie (Feb 2, 2010)

so similar to radioshack's new kit.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Why don't they ride the team machine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

DelawareDager said:


> Why don't they ride the team machine?



not quite ready, look for it this spring


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

jsmitie said:


> so similar to radioshack's new kit.



Exactly what I thought.

Look at the picture in this thread of Andre Greipel's victory salute at the TDU. I think this pic makes a good argument that the BMC and Shack kits are too similar. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110772&page=3


Luckily, BMC's highest profile riders happen to be Captain America and the Rainbow Warrior, so those guys are easy to pick out. It's pretty awesome that an American Continental team was able to sign guys like that (and a couple of other racers that I like).


----------

